# Portable HD with SD reader



## Don Haines (Sep 4, 2014)

Thought this might interest a few people....

a 2TB hard drive that runs off batteries with an integrated SD card reader....

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=1330


----------



## jthomson (Sep 4, 2014)

Needs dual CF and SD card reader ;D


----------



## icassell (Sep 5, 2014)

I would buy one in a heartbeat if it could do CF cards.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 5, 2014)

icassell said:


> I would buy one in a heartbeat if it could do CF cards.


look up hyperdrive colorspace.....
http://www.hypershop.com/HyperDrive/HDU2-000.html


----------



## pwp (Sep 5, 2014)

icassell said:


> I would buy one in a heartbeat if it could do CF cards.


Western Digital...did I just hear you whisper _"ooops!_"
Include CF and sell a whole lot more.

But there are plenty of great hardware choices out there, particularly from Nexto and Sanho:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Stand-Alone-Data-Storage/ci/3369/N/4000227848

-pw


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Sep 5, 2014)

I had the original HyperDrive from back in the ATA days. It was great. It's a shame we'll never see another one. I have thought about getting the last model but it's just too much money to spend for such outdated tech. It hasn't gotten a firmware update in a very long time since the original company - Sanho Electronics - that made the Hyperdrive discontinued the product it was a knock-off of. The company that sells the HyperDrive here in Murica is actually a knock-off of Sanho and has been using their name for years, pretending to be an American subsidiary. In Asia, the product line that HyperDrive was based on was discontinued several years ago and replaced with a newer design called "DiziDisk", which is what the HyperDrive iUSBportHD and Western Digital product is based on.


----------

